# NYC (Queens) - M & F pups, CL



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I just saw this on Craigslist. 5.5 and 7 months old and they can "no longer care for them". What crap. I don't know the poster but would be more than happy to help evaluate/transport. 

*TWO GERMAN SHEPHERDS (RIDGEWOOD, QUEENS)*

Date: 2011-06-12, 9:14PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Two beautiful German Shepherds. Male 5&1/2 months, Female 7 months. UTD shots, very well taken care of. Need new home. Make a reasonable offer. Only adoptable to good homes. Germans are the best dogs for family and protection. So your getting a great deal because we have put a lot of money and time into these beauties but can no longer care for them. 

Male is AKC registered and I have papers on hand

*pictures do no justice, they were taken on webcam so you are not able to see their true beauty. Male is mainly all BLACK, female is the tan with black.*

THEY ARE BOTH MICROCHIPPED WITH TATTOOS OF LAST FOUR #'S OF MICROCHIP IN CASE THEY GET LOST SOMEBODY WILL KNOW THEY ARE OWNED AND CHIPPED. 



















Link to ad: 

TWO GERMAN SHEPHERDS


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sent to GSD rescue in NYC - maybe they have preapproved adopters looking for a puppy.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Myamom said:


> Sent to GSD rescue in NYC - maybe they have preapproved adopters looking for a puppy.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Myamom said:


> Sent to GSD rescue in NYC - maybe they have preapproved adopters looking for a puppy.


Thank you! These two are cuties........they deserve a home which wants to commit to them beyond the cute puppy stage ( like for the next 12 -14 years...)
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Perhaps the original owners are losing their place of dwelling/living.?...jobs?...etc
It looks like they have small children/child too?......their life may just be heading into a "tough time"...and it is a hard choice that they have had to make...?
Look carefully at the pics....the place looks like they may be in the middle of "packing"???..IDK.
They obviously cared enough to vaccinate & microchip their pups, and they look ok from the pics.
*Judge not people...judge not.*


----------



## SCKSAR.com (Feb 12, 2011)

That is the problem with higher than mighty people. They judge first without knowing the facts. I didn't think this forum was designed for constantly criticizing people...but for helping find forever homes for our 4-legged lost souls. Time to keep the "bashing" tucked inside, or stop posting when you have nothing better to say.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

SCKSAR.com said:


> That is the problem with higher than mighty people. They judge first without knowing the facts. I didn't think this forum was designed for constantly criticizing people...but for helping find forever homes for our 4-legged lost souls. Time to keep the "bashing" tucked inside, or stop posting when you have nothing better to say.


Well perhaps I was a little harsh (if you are referring to me, and I'm pretty sure you are.) However -for someone who only has 4 posts and just joined this forum, I fail to understand how you can say that anyone here is "constantly criticizing people." As an example, and for your information, I have rescued and provided homes for dogs for the last 25 years. Currently I have two, one was about to go on death row. How about you? 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Perhaps the original owners are losing their place of dwelling/living.?...jobs?...etc
> It looks like they have small children/child too?......their life may just be heading into a "tough time"...and it is a hard choice that they have had to make...?
> Look carefully at the pics....the place looks like they may be in the middle of "packing"???..IDK.
> They obviously cared enough to vaccinate & microchip their pups, and they look ok from the pics.
> *Judge not people...judge not.*


:thumbup:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Enough judging of the judgemenal people. Urgent and Non Urgent threads are for making sure dogs are safe not discussions about what others say.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Am sending these guys on to as many people as I know - incl all-breed rescue. Mary Ann, any word from NYC?
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

